# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  bikin Quote multi

## Satpam

yang baca pagi selamat pagi , yang baca siang selamat siang , yang baca sore selamat sore , yang baca malam selamat malam   ::  

om om maaf cebelumnya kalau saya salah post 

ini sih sekedar saran aja ya om, mungkin uda ada tapi saya gak ketemu buat Quote multinya. jangan marah ya om nanti darah tingginya naik wk..wk..  :: 

kalau bisa di set quote multi om jawabnya enak gak mondar mandir kayak saya di perkenalan

makaci om maaf cekali lagi

----------


## victor

*mksdnya bagaimana om?
begini kah?*



> *yang baca pagi selamat pagi , yang baca siang selamat siang , yang baca sore selamat sore , yang baca malam selamat malam* 
> 
> om om maaf cebelumnya kalau saya salah post 
> 
> ini sih sekedar saran aja ya om, mungkin uda ada tapi saya gak ketemu buat Quote multinya. jangan marah ya om nanti darah tingginya naik wk..wk..
> 
> kalau bisa di set quote multi om jawabnya enak gak mondar mandir kayak saya di perkenalan
> 
> makaci om maaf cekali lagi


pagi, siang, sore n malam om



> yang baca pagi selamat pagi , yang baca siang selamat siang , yang baca sore selamat sore , yang baca malam selamat malam 
> 
> om om maaf cebelumnya kalau saya salah post 
> 
> ini sih sekedar saran aja ya om, mungkin uda ada tapi saya gak ketemu buat Quote multinya. j*angan marah ya om nanti darah tingginya naik wk..wk..* 
> 
> kalau bisa di set quote multi om jawabnya enak gak mondar mandir kayak saya di perkenalan
> 
> makaci om maaf cekali lagi


gpp om, kebetulan saya darah rendah


> yang baca pagi selamat pagi , yang baca siang selamat siang , yang baca sore selamat sore , yang baca malam selamat malam 
> 
> om om maaf cebelumnya kalau saya salah post 
> 
> ini sih sekedar saran aja ya om, mungkin uda ada tapi saya gak ketemu buat Quote multinya. jangan marah ya om nanti darah tingginya naik wk..wk..
> 
> *kalau bisa di set quote multi om jawabnya enak gak mondar mandir kayak saya di perkenalan*
> 
> makaci om maaf cekali lagi


mondar mandir gmn mksdnya om? kayak ayamnya om itu pa?


> yang baca pagi selamat pagi , yang baca siang selamat siang , yang baca sore selamat sore , yang baca malam selamat malam  
> 
> om om maaf cebelumnya kalau saya salah post 
> 
> ini sih sekedar saran aja ya om, mungkin uda ada tapi saya gak ketemu buat Quote multinya. jangan marah ya om nanti darah tingginya naik wk..wk.. 
> 
> kalau bisa di set quote multi om jawabnya enak gak mondar mandir kayak saya di perkenalan
> 
> makaci om maaf cekali lagi


begini atau ada yang lain om?

----------


## Satpam

walah iya om victor gimana ya caranya aku kok gak ketemu nih

----------


## Satpam

ooo maaf cekali lagi uda ketemu corsor geret kebawa terus ketemu topicna wkkkkk......


> walah iya om victor gimana ya caranya aku kok gak ketemu nih





> *mksdnya bagaimana om?
> begini kah?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> ...


makaci om victor yang baek & ganteng  ::

----------


## victor

*no problemo
bagus nih om, bebek mondar mandir*

----------


## victor

bagusnya agak banyakan om



ayo udah, kerja kerja kerja, jangan liatin bebek melulu
bebek apa ayam tho ini?

----------


## Satpam

> *no problemo
> bagus nih om, bebek mondar mandir*



[b
wk...wk...... lagi lihat lihat nih om

----------


## Satpam

anak ayam om. malam2 gini keja apa om kalau boleh tau

----------


## h_andria

> anak ayam om. malam2 gini keja apa om kalau boleh tau


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> anak ayam om. malam2 gini keja apa om kalau boleh tau


weh om h_andria cenyum cenyum aja

----------


## edwin

> anak ayam om. malam2 gini keja apa om kalau boleh tau


Om, baca dibawah postingnya om vic donk.....
_setan penunggu kois _ 
jadi kerjanya malam2.....hiiihhh.....kabuuurrrrr.......

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> anak ayam om. malam2 gini keja apa om kalau boleh tau
> 
> 
> Om, baca dibawah postingnya om vic donk.....
> _setan penunggu kois _ 
> jadi kerjanya malam2.....hiiihhh.....kabuuurrrrr.......


iya gak dijawab nih, ama om victor

ikut2 kabour juga deh   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Yang ditanyain tuh ttg ayam nya, malem tengok2 gitu.
Itu tuh krja apaan. Ato lagi ngapan.

----------


## seven7colour

Ikut binun ane   :: 

Tuh mrBunta ikut binun lompat-lompat di avatar ane....

----------


## Satpam

> Yang ditanyain tuh ttg ayam nya, malem tengok2 gitu.
> Itu tuh krja apaan. Ato lagi ngapan.


biasa tho om kalau satpam ngok tengok terus waspada waspada   ::   ::  



> Ikut binun ane  
> 
> Tuh mrBunta ikut binun lompat-lompat di avatar ane....


waduh keranjang yg buat pat lompat seberapa besar tuh awas hernia nanti   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> Yang ditanyain tuh ttg ayam nya, malem tengok2 gitu.
> Itu tuh krja apaan. Ato lagi ngapan.
> 
> 
> biasa tho om kalau satpam ngok tengok terus waspada waspada    
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaa.... hernia.... lucu juga yah thread ini..... banyak anak ayamnya juga....

----------


## Satpam

iya om edwin gimana gak hernia lompat2 terus gajahnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


Wakakakaka....
Ini udah super multi quote........

----------


## Satpam

iya om seven maaf aku kurang teliti lihatnya   ::  makanya harus sabar gak boleh buru2 jadinya ya begini ini maafff cekali lagi ya cemuanya

----------


## seven7colour

> iya om seven maaf aku kurang teliti lihatnya   makanya harus sabar gak boleh buru2 jadinya ya begini ini maafff cekali lagi ya cemuanya


Wakakakakakaka

----------


## Satpam

buat om om yg belon ngerti ini caranya buat quote muliti 

cara yg di lakukan

1.mau klik post atau klik ouote langsung boleh
2.dilayar keluar kolom postkan
3.turunkan corsor kebawa anda bisa lihat tinjauan topik
4.silakan klik quote yg mau dibalas nanti di kolom postkan anda keluar
5.mau tulis jawaban dibawa atau atas ouote terserah
6.kalau uda geser quote kebawa lagi klik quote mana yg mau di balas 
 selesai dah
maaf para suhu n master ini buat yg belon tau tempatnya buat multi quote

----------

